# Đồng phục nhân viên khách sạn cao cấp 2022, theo xu hướng thời trang mới nhất



## nhatbao1216 (30/12/21)

*        Kiểu dáng*:
       - Nhân viên quản lý là một người giữ vị trị then chốt trong khách sạn, họ đóng góp vai trò chính vào việc nâng cao được sự hài lòng của khách hàng và giúp tình hình kinh doanh của Nhà hàng – Khách sạn trở nên thuận lợi hơn, khiến khách hàng cảm thấy mình được tôn trọng và họ chắc chắn sẽ quay lại.




       - Mẫu đồng phục quản lý mà VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC giới thiệu dưới đây với thiết kế mới lạ, đường may sắc nét, bộ vest này đã trở nên mềm mại, điệu đà hơn, giúp các quý cô tự tin tỏa sáng với phong cách thời trang công sở của mình




       - Thiết kế dáng áo ngắn trẻ trung, form ôm gọn gàng vừa phải, cùng gam màu xanh da trơi tươi mới cho quý cô những ngày đến công sở đầy hứng khởi.
       - Nhưng điểm nhấn chính tại cổ áo, túi áo được may cách điệu và phối màu ấn tượng. Tất cả những chi tiết này đã góp phần làm nên giá trị riêng biệt và sức lôi cuốn của sản phẩm.




       - Sự tinh tế trong từng đường nét, tạo hình chau chuốt, các đường may tỉ mỉ, mang đến sự hoàn hảo nhất cho sản phẩm, và mang cho bạn một cái nhìn hoàn toàn khác biệt.




       - Quần âu ống đứng, có độ dài đến mắt cá chân. Ống kiểu quần này không quá rộng như quần ống suông nhưng cũng không quá ôm như quần skinny. Kiểu dáng quần này mang đến sự trang trọng, thanh lịch, thoải mái cho người mặc nó.




     - Đồng phục quản lý được làm từ chất liệu vải cao cấp không chỉ mềm mại mà còn tạo nên một sản phẩm có giá trị và sức mê hoặc ngay từ cái chạm tay đầu tiên.
           - Nếu như bạn còn đang đắn đo địa chỉ may đồng phục Quản lý cho Nhà hàng – Khách sạn… của bạn thì hãy liên lạc với một trong các chuyên gia của VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC để chúng tôi có thể giúp đỡ và tư vấn cho bạn.

      Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ
*      CÔNG TY TNHH VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC*
      VPĐD: An Khánh, Hoài Đức, TP. Hà Nội (gần Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn)
      Hotline:     *0981.7475.99 - 094.812.6768*
      Email: dongphucviet.dpv@gmail.com
      Trang web:   *vietdongphuc.com*


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (12/1/22)

*Chìa khóa giúp bố mẹ quản lý con cái trên môi trường mạng*

- Dịch covid hiện đang bùng phát mạnh trên khắp cả nước, trẻ phải ở nhà học online thay vì đến trường.

- Chính về thế con ở nhà sử dụng máy tính rất nhiều, vừa để học vừa để chơi nhưng vì bố mẹ đi làm cả ngày, con học hay chơi không ai giám sát. Rất nhiều con không học mà chỉ chơi game hay vào những trang web linh tinh không thể kiểm soát trong giờ học 

- Bố mẹ chưa biết làm thế nào để bảo vệ và giám sát con???

*>>> Hãy để PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN, CHẶN GAME ONLINE VAPU đồng hành cùng bố mẹ, với các tính năng:*

 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính

 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng

 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online

 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)

 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube

 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con

 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ

 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.

 Và nhiều tính năng khác

Lúc ở nhà bố mẹ có thể mở những web đã chặn phục vụ cho bản thân, khi đi làm thì cài chế độ khoá web, khoá game. Hàng ngày bố mẹ đi làm vẫn có thể biết từng phút con vào máy tính làm gì dễ dàng.

 Tiện lợi số 1 phải không bố mẹ 

 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng.

>>> VAPU cam kết:
✔ Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
✔ Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
✔ Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !

Hãy inbox ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !

——

☎Liên hệ :

  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978

Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com

Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------

